# Dulling Chrome



## Boris (Nov 12, 2016)

Need to dull chrome on front hub to match the almost pewter look of the rear hub. Question will an etching cream like the type used on windows give me a nice even dulled down result? I'd rather ask here first rather than waste the money on a product that I don't need.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 12, 2016)

Dirt works great for me, and it is reversible.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 12, 2016)

I used to use Scotchbrite pads to dull chrome on a few harleys back in the day.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 12, 2016)

Steel wool or a course scotch brite will for sure dull chrome to a certain extent. Then maybe buff out with a very course rubbing compound or install a hub shiner and then ride it for a few thousand miles.


----------



## Duck (Nov 13, 2016)

I'd give it a mild acid bath- results will be consistent and scratch-free.


----------



## bairdco (Nov 13, 2016)

Just have a conversation with it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 11, 2017)

use steel wool?


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 11, 2017)

Duck said:


> I'd give it a mild acid bath- results will be consistent and scratch-free.



Duck is correct, I learned the hard way once.


----------



## Boris (Jan 11, 2017)

Steel wool will only dull the chrome mildly. I've tried a scotchbrite pad as suggested, it dulled the chrome a bit more aggressively, but it didn't give me the quite the finish that I'm looking for. The CABE member in this thread that made a most astute observation as to how a hub might be dulled by me, offered to sandblast one, hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Boris (Jan 11, 2017)

Duck said:


> I'd give it a mild acid bath- results will be consistent and scratch-free.




What type of acid?


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 11, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> What type of acid?



Oxalic acid, the same stuff that takes rust off.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OXALIC-ACID...880287?hash=item5423067b9f:g:BxkAAOSwal5YDfUn

This will last you a year!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Oxalic acid, the same stuff that takes rust off.




OA never dulled my chrome after soaking for hours.

A three to one mix of muriatic acid/water will strip the chrome off. Maybe a real weak mix of muriatic/hydrochloric acid for a short period would do the trick. It sure F's up chrome bath fixtures too.  Note.. Test on your good chrome car parts before attempting to do this with junk bike parts.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 11, 2017)

A strong mixture will


----------



## momo608 (Jan 12, 2017)

There is a difference between a brushed finish which are fine directional scratches and dulled. Not sure what you're after but red scuff pads make chrome scratched up enough to help paint stick to it. Anything that requires an abrasive would be a brushed finish.

I would think acid etching could remove all the chrome in thin spots and leave you with exposed steel that would rust and appear different in shade. Chrome plating thicknesses on irregular shaped surfaces can vary widely or be very thin in the first place. Lots of junk out there these days is better described as flash chromed rather than the chrome we are used to on old stuff. All chrome is not created equal.


----------



## Boris (Jan 12, 2017)

This is the type of finish I'm after. Similar to pewter.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 12, 2017)

Paint it with dirty paint thinner, or a custom blend of thinner, some flat machinery gray paint and some flat  black. maybe do some test pieces, but if it is still too shiny, paint on another layer until you get the look you want.  Then ride the bike through some mud puddles.  Just a suggestion.  Another possibility would be paint it with some clear flat paint, like Testors Dullcote.


----------

